# Night Vision Cam Recommendations



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I am really frustrated right now. I had the Belkin Netcam for maybe a month and a half, if that, and I loved a lot of things about it but it is no longer working. We had internet issues for a week and, since the camera uses our WiFi, it went offline and now no matter what we do it will not work, and I think it's actually the fault of the crappy app. It was having a lot of issues before this, with gradual increase in lag and constant app crashing. And the camera got VERY hot and made me a bit nervous.

Those who have a night vision camera on their hedgies, what do you use? Here are the things I LOVED about the Belkin cam that Would be important to find in something else:

-connects to iphone and ipad, not computer
-records directly to iphone's/ipad's memory
-email notification with detection of movement (not as important, but this feature has helped me catch spiders in the cage!)

This camera was so important because I have been and will be going out of town for a day or two at a time, and I have been using it especially to monitor the temp in my hedgie cage. The weather is going from 80s to 40s some days, and I have a hedgie-experienced neighbor who I can call while I am away if i see that the temps need adjusting!

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just use a cheap $22 night vision wireless cam and receiver from eBay that I connect to a extra TV in my living room. It works great but it sounds like you need something you can monitor from outside your home.

Where did you get the camera? Maybe try and exchange it for a new one. If it's someplace like Walmart they will do it even if you do to have the original package.

If you think it's the "crappy app" try and uninstall it, then reinstall it.

I don't know about the iPad but if you are using a iPhone make sure your IOS software is up to date, I've had issues with apps until I updated before.

Also make sure there's no update in your App Store for that particular app. 

I'm deffantaly not a tech but I was wanted to give some suggestions. From my experience with crappy apps and the iphone.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisrks01 said:


> I'm deffantaly not a tech


After re reading my post I can say, I'm "definitely" not a spelling bee winner either...:lol: I swear I'm not a idiot lol!


----------



## Jjwin (May 25, 2014)

If any of you have live streams of your camera, I'd love to watch. I watch Peanut the hedgie every night or so run on her wheel. It's really relaxing.


----------

